
Apple Agrees to FTC Consent Decree Over In-App Purchases - adidash
http://recode.net/2014/01/15/apple-agrees-to-ftc-consent-decree-over-in-app-purchases/
======
adidash
FTC release: [http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2014/01/apple-...](http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2014/01/apple-inc-will-provide-full-consumer-refunds-
least-325-million)

